# MY HERO (dHUTCH)



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Our Hero David was in town for a short visit this weekend so we had a small get together to see him, let him know how proud we are of him, and just enjoy his company. I got some pics of his Purple Heart, and some of the crew. He had to leave a little earlier than we wanted but it was still great to see him. He is still see a bunch of doctors and has numbness in his foot as well as pain from the thigh down. But he is one hell of a guy and is not letting any of it slow him down. I brought a Culebra to brake open and smoke with him, but we didn't get to it before he left. So instead myself along with Troy and Bo lit them up, soon after Tiffany stoled mine :huh: Was a great time, just chillin with awesome friends and smoking. DanRichmond even sat down and relaxed with us for awhile. What a great night!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow... good to see him. He still has his smile after all that!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats awesome!! Great to see he's ok. What a true hero he is! A credit to this board and to his country!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Its great to see you again David even if I've only ever seen you in pics and never actually met you in person I feel you guys on here are all great friends of mine


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great to see David is doing well. Being around friends is the best medicine I can think of--And a cegar never hurt


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Its great to see you again David even if I've only ever seen you in pics and never actually met you in person I feel you guys on here are all great friends of mine


Ditto!

Be safe and get well.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Man, I can't tell you how good it is to see that boy's smiling face! Thanks Frank for sharing and thank you Hutch for kicking butt! We're all happy as hell you are home! Man, that's just awesome! 

CD


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Good to see you smiling David,glad to see you getting better.Nice pics Frank.


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Damn, He's all grins for a guy who was shot at.

David, here's another guy who respects you immensely. Hope your leg gets better and you're safe in the future.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wish him a speedy recovery


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome back David. We're all in your debt. Thanks for your service, An admiring BOTL. Gerry


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Thats awesome man..


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Glad to see he's doing good


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

You guys did good! Good to see he is doing well.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

The definition of an American right there...


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome home dhutch and get better soon


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Smokeing Handsome Dude and I are sorry that we missed out last night. Thanks for sharing the good times. David you look good. Many blessings to you. -- Mel


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Good to see you doing well, David!! Keep up that smiling!!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

It was great to see David last night and smoke a few. Glad Rhonda and I could be a part of it.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm joyful that you made it home safe, but the true heroes are all the fallen soldiers.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Jughead said:


> I'm joyful that you made it home safe, but the true heroes are all the fallen soldiers.


It doesn't matter how they come home, THEY ARE ALL TRUE HEROES!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Jughead said:


> I'm joyful that you made it home safe, but the true heroes are all the fallen soldiers.


I :huh:didnt know you had to be dead to be a hero....


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Jughead said:


> I'm joyful that you made it home safe, but the true heroes are all the fallen soldiers.


You have you perceptions a little mixed up my friend!A hero is any soldier that puts on a uniform for you and me brother.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry we could not make it. Bo what happened to your hair!!!!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> It doesn't matter how they come home, THEY ARE ALL TRUE HEROES!


It *does* matter, for you still get to see his smiles, while others only have memories of smiles.

You have you perceptions a little mixed up my friend!A hero is any soldier that puts on a uniform for you and me brother.

My perceptions are very clear, because I have worn that uniform and have seen heroes in battles and held heroes in my arms as they were dying. Can you say the same? if not then I believe your perception of a hero is a little mixed up my friend.


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

I am so glad we got to see our baby brother and HERO last night! We are so glad you're back, David!!!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I couldnt agree more. Everyone that puts on that uniform to protect this great nation of ours IS a hero! My grandfather served, and was wounded in WWII. He is just as big of a hero as the many Americans that fell in that war!!!

Dhutch is a hero in my book! Good to see ya out! Wish i was a bit closer, would have been nice to herf with you brother!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

No kidding Hutch is a hero and his bravery makes him one.

Thank you all of my brothers and sisters for supporting our TROOPS!

Looks like a great time with some quality friends/BOTL/SOTL


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome Home Hutch. speedy recovery God speed. You are indeed one of OUR hero's.


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

Jughead said:


> It *does* matter, for you still get to see his smiles, while others only have memories of smiles.
> 
> You have you perceptions a little mixed up my friend!A hero is any soldier that puts on a uniform for you and me brother.
> 
> My perceptions are very clear, because I have worn that uniform and have seen heroes in battles and held heroes in my arms as they were dying. Can you say the same? if not then I believe your perception of a hero is a little mixed up my friend.


I am not a person to perpetuate conflict, but I HAVE to say something about this!

Obviously I have never been in a military situation myself, but I come from a military family. Everyone who serves, whether they see battle or not, is a hero to me. Sacrifices are made everyday by the men and women in uniform, whether they get to blow up the bad guys, or only train for it "just in case." I read and re-read your post several times trying to figure out if I was just misunderstanding you.

So I guess, according to you, I couldn't exactly call my grandfather a "true hero" until he died in 1985, eventhough he was one of the brave men who watched his friends die in front of him on D-Day. So when my uncle, who left his pregnant wife behind while he served in Vietnam, dies, I can finally call him a "true hero," too. And my cousins, and my other uncle, they never actually got to see war, but they still sacrificed a great deal. So when they all die, can I call them "true heroes?"

I think what you're saying is that while a military member might be a great individual and we should thank them for at least OFFERING to die for our freedom, we are loosely throwing around the term "true hero" the way a middle-school girl throws around the "I LOVE so-and-so-of-the-week-boy" thus cheapening the term. But does it really matter? My grandfather will always be a true hero to me, and so will David. He is only 21, and he was willing to die a MAN while he is still a BOY. I love my country, and I hate terrorists, but I know I could never put myself out there. That is why ANYONE who WILL is a true hero to me! That means YOU TOO!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad to see dhutch is in good spirits after what he's been through.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to see you upright, Hutch.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Jughead said:


> It *does* matter, for you still get to see his smiles, while others only have memories of smiles.
> 
> You have you perceptions a little mixed up my friend!A hero is any soldier that puts on a uniform for you and me brother.
> 
> My perceptions are very clear, because I have worn that uniform and have seen heroes in battles and held heroes in my arms as they were dying. Can you say the same? if not then I believe your perception of a hero is a little mixed up my friend.


sounds like your from a third world country


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Frank for sharing the pics and thank you Hutch for kicking ass! We're all happy as hell you are home!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome home soldier glad to see your doing well.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Jughead said:


> It *does* matter, for you still get to see his smiles, while others only have memories of smiles.
> 
> You have you perceptions a little mixed up my friend!A hero is any soldier that puts on a uniform for you and me brother.
> 
> My perceptions are very clear, because I have worn that uniform and have seen heroes in battles and held heroes in my arms as they were dying. Can you say the same? if not then I believe your perception of a hero is a little mixed up my friend.


Alot of people here have worn uniforms even those who mention nothing of it. This is thin glass being stepped on i think it is best left at thet.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Ecto1 said:


> Sorry we could not make it. Bo what happened to your hair!!!!


I thought the same thing. I thought did Darren go without me? j/k


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

I wish I was there to wish you a happy homecoming, maybe next time. Thank you for everything you have done for our country!! You are truely an awesome hero!! Hope you have time to enjoy your smokes! I can't wait to tell my brother Chris, who is serving in Iraq as we speak, welcome home too!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

It was great to see David, although it was no so good to see him limping around having to use a cane to get around. That's the sacrifice that David gave to us and our FREE country.

He'll be dealing with his injury long after this war is over and he'll be a HERO 30, 40, 50 years from now just like he is today...

I was priviledged to listen to David's story as he told Stogie and I what happened on the day David was injured. 

Let's just say the cowards that took the pot shots at David and company are not standing anywhere today. They have long since fired their last shot.

Way to go David... Long live the U.S.A. and ALL the hero's that have served our country.

Lastly, Daniel, Grant and Rhonda gave hooked me up with some excellent smokes. Daniel gave me an unreleased cigar that will be called The GAR from George Rico. It was very smooth and medium to full-bodied smoke. Thanks Daniel.

Grant hooked me up with a birthday smoke; a Montecristo Edmundo Habana. Talk about smooth... Another excellent smoke last night. Thanks Grant!

Another birthday gift; Rhonda gave me a RP Edge Maduro. Very nice. Thanks Rhonda.

Overall, it was a great night last night, see David smiling and having a good time was all that I needed. Getting to throw a few back, smoke some excellent sticks and catch up with some of the Cigar Live HTowner's was just great. 

Reminds me of an old song; "Oh what a night..."


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention, cute picture of Frank and Tiffany!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> I :huh:didnt know you had to be dead to be a hero....


Wow - someone should tell everyone who constantly calls Bob Dole a hero and John McCain a hero .................. 

And, as has been stated here already, anyone who makes the sacrifice, puts on a uniform, and keeps people like me who can't serve living in a free country is a hero in my book!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

The only difference.....

All gave some..
Some gave all...

Welcome back Dave


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Looking good man...glad your home and doing well. Nice work.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

We wouldn't have missed this for the world. So glad to have you back home, Hutch! It was a very nice evening chatting with the crew. But the best part was welcoming our buddy back home and hearing his amazing story. You're da man, Hutch!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

you guys are the bestest =D


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> The only difference.....
> 
> All gave some..
> Some gave all...
> ...


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome home and get well. 

And Thank You!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to see David smile. I pray for a full recovery


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I dont know if this is out of line to ask but I am really curious about what happened. I know some details but David if you feel comfortable talking about what happened I would like to hear.

Welcome back and I am glad you are ok.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics!!


----------

